
Is digital dumbing down desirable? - roxanneonhacker
https://usabilitygeek.com/is-digital-dumbing-down-desirable/
======
allovernow
>can gain in ease of use, we can also lose regarding user control

The problem is actually far more insidious. When everything around us, the
tech we use all day every day, becomes excessively simple to use, the
technical skills of society decline.

